# REVO STAGE 2 SPS+ settings?



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

ok what are the numbers.. i tried searching but cant find anything reliable. What are the numbers for a stock Stage 2 tune?
is it T4 F9 B6?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: REVO STAGE 2 SPS+ settings? (bwzimmerman)*

yeah that's a good tune for a stage 2 car http://www.revotechnik.com there is an advanced user manual there


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

i was going to try T5 F9 B7, i dont think my SPS switch is taking affect so i am going to use my laptop and make a custom setting and see the numbers that my car is running..


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

ok i got it.. doing T5 F9 B7... i fixed my stock boost problem.. for some reason my switch didnt change the program until after i went in with the SPS+.. i think i did it wrong








All's well thanks LEWXCORE


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B7Audi20T (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_ok i got it.. doing T5 F9 B7... i fixed my stock boost problem.. for some reason my switch didnt change the program until after i went in with the SPS+.. i think i did it wrong








All's well thanks LEWXCORE

Just got flashed this past friday with stage 2....I beleive they told me
Boost 8
Timing 4
Fuel 6
IS THIS RIGHT????


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Set the fuel to 9, and thats great.


----------



## B7Audi20T (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

k


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

yeah only two options for fuel... STOCK 1 or PROFORMANCE 9


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

No, you can set it anywhere in between.
We recommend fuel 9 with the stock fuel pump to avoid any fuel cuts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

cool


----------



## U.G.MKV (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm b7 t5 f9 the car runs pretty good


----------



## B7Audi20T (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: REVO STAGE 2 SPS+ settings? (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_ok what are the numbers.. i tried searching but cant find anything reliable. What are the numbers for a stock Stage 2 tune?
is it T4 F9 B6?

Anyone trying to sell any switches in here???


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

oh really.. nice to know.. not needed but nice to know









_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_No, you can set it anywhere in between.
We recommend fuel 9 with the stock fuel pump to avoid any fuel cuts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B7Audi20T (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_i was going to try T5 F9 B7, i dont think my SPS switch is taking affect so i am going to use my laptop and make a custom setting and see the numbers that my car is running..

Yea, Ive asked about this to many revo dealers, they all speak of these specs...glad to hear u fixed ur problem


----------



## neg (Apr 25, 2002)

What settings would you recommend for Stage2 with a upgrade AT fuel pump?


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: REVO STAGE 2 SPS+ settings? (bwzimmerman)*

Bump.
Do these settings seem right for the mods that I have?
B7 T3 F9.
It was set like this when I got the car flashed.


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (neg)*

Good cool weather+FMIC+HPFP, 93oct, 
6-7B, 4-5T, 5-6F
You have to run logs though once you start messing with the baseline settings and tuning for a pump upgrade to be sure. The butt dynometer readings are not the best when it comes to this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr684 (Oct 25, 2007)

*stg 2 plus*

so i dont have a swtich thing so i have to go to the dealership in tampa to get reflashed. well my issue is they dont let me have any say about anything they dont ask me how i want it set and i aleays feel like they dont give 2 ****s. what are the limits of what i can be set too. and i feel like i had better power in stg 2 w/o hpfp, just added the hpfp and got reflashed to stg2+ but i honestly dont even know what they set it to.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

Not sure what to recommend for FL weather + don't know what other mods you have but I always ran 
B7 T5 F7 here in the N East. (Philadelphia to be exact)

If you want a SPS+ let me know, I have one I'm selling


----------



## vr684 (Oct 25, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

Replied


----------



## GeorgeChios (Sep 12, 2004)

B9 T6 F9 (100 oct fuel)


----------



## zamoralesh (Sep 6, 2011)

Did anybody change the settings after installing a twintercooler?


----------



## RUbbish (May 7, 2007)

zamoralesh said:


> Did anybody change the settings after installing a twintercooler?


 
I bumped my boost to 9 with the addition of the twinter-cooler (really aggressive) 
Stage2+ @ B9 T4 F7 94Oct


----------



## zamoralesh (Sep 6, 2011)

I am asking this because when I installed my twintercooler everything worked fine for a couple of miles ..minutes and then it went into limp mode. I checked all the hardware, no loose hoses. I even changed the MAP sensor and I didnt get any CEL, all I got it was a soft code... high pressure boost reading. But after I erased the CEL with the vag-com nothing came up again. Every time I disconnect the battery the car runs fine with full boost and every thing but then goes into limp mode after a couple of miles. I remembered that when I got my car chipped my timing was around 3 and boost around 6. So I am hoping to do a remap with B9 T5 F7... any thoughts? By the way my car is dsg if that matters...


----------



## xatnys360 (Apr 4, 2012)

I've often wondered - when one goes in for a Revo Stage 2 flash, are they loading new maps up that really differ from Stage 1, or are they just "deleting" the rear O2 sensor and upping the B-T-F settings to something more aggressive? 

My dealer had my SPS settings at 4-4-2 (B-T-F) for Stage 1 - I have NO idea how they arrived at those #s for my tune. I used a VagCom and Revo's [excellent] advanced user guide to do some logged pulls and settled on 6-5-9 for an aggressive, but within Revo parameters, tune (93 octane). 

Revo uses 6-2-9 as their "performance" setting on their SPS+ (which I believe is setup for 91 octane).


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

xatnys360 said:


> I've often wondered - when one goes in for a Revo Stage 2 flash, are they loading new maps up that really differ from Stage 1, or are they just "deleting" the rear O2 sensor and upping the B-T-F settings to something more aggressive?


It is an entirely different map.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

Noside said:


> It is an entirely different map.


HUGE Midrange with some extra punch up top with REVO Stage II+. When I had my car, my cold weather settings (temps in the 50's & below) were B8-T6-F8. It ran GREAT


----------

